

U.S.-India Agreement on Stockpiles of Food Revives a Trade Deal - gordon_freeman
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/14/business/international/us-india-agreement-clears-way-for-global-trade-deal.html?ref=business

======
giis
>The Indian government buys food, including grain, from its >farmers and
stockpiles it for a public distribution system, >where it is sold at
government-run stores at subsidized >prices.

As an Indian, I have seen this works. People (in fact people who live next
door to me) who has very low income (say 1000Rs or 20USD per month) or no
income at all heavily rely on these government-run stores. Before Govt get rid
of subsidizing food, they first need to increase the quality of these people
(by creating new jobs,good governance etc).

